# "Duty" by Robert Gates



## Kraut783 (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Duty-Memoirs-...1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390615716&sr=8-1&keywords=duty

This is a good read, just about done with it.

I had the chance to meet Sec. Gates in Iraq in 2008.  I got pulled for ten days to assist with his PSD, very interesting, kind, nice man.

Proceeds for the book go to the Wounded Warriors and other veteran programs.


----------



## Brill (Jan 24, 2014)

Sounds good. 

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/432003/january-09-2014/robert-gates-s--duty-


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, even the John Stewart interview with him was good, very respectful I thought.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 24, 2014)

I had (as a staffer) good and bad feelings towards him.

He forced the AF to bring the MC-12/RPVs on-line faster then they wanted; but his logic for killing the F-22 was faulty.  I think he would be better then Hagel, was better then Dummy.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 25, 2014)

When trying to beef up the ISR program....he gave an interesting account of the battle with the USAF on the UAV program.  Thought it provided a good account of dealing with department heads in the DOD, a lot of turf battles.....as we all know happen.


----------

